# Bucerias



## dkranefuss

My husband, self, and 12 year old son will be moving to Bucerias in August 2011. We have two well trained dogs we would like to bring with us. Any advice? My Husband retires in July and we are selling our home in NC to explore the many opportunities available in Mexico. We have visited numerous times and absolutely love the area. Any recommendations as to where to stay (2 week house hunting journey). We are looking to rent for the first year, explore every place we can, then decide where to create a home base for ourselves. Any advice will be greatly appreciated on how to make this transition easier on ourselves.


----------



## chicois8

I retired 4 years ago to Rincon de Guayabitos,Nayarit about 30+ miles north of Bucerias.. Being form NC i suppose you are used to hot and humid summers, I was from the San Francisco Bat Area where summers meant foggy mornings so I am relocating to a higher elevation where it can be just as hot but a non humid dry heat...you are right in renting for a year before you buy...There are good vets in Bucerias as well as big box stores close by....I never thought of Bucerias as a good swimming beach that is way I picked Guayabitos...and probably more children your childs age there, if you have any specific questions you can a message....


----------



## RVGRINGO

You should have a lot of choices for temporary lodging in August, as many leave the heat and humidity of the coast for the summer & fall months. You may also want to explore inland and uphill for cooler climes.


----------



## surfrider

*just purchased a house in Bucerias*

I traveled all over Mexico and just love this area. We did not chose the beach front side of Bucerias because it does get crowded and full of tourists. Plus I did not want to spend that much money and I really did not want the sand. So we got a 1,500 sq. ft home a little inland. It is a Mexican neighborhood and the street is dirt but that is fine with us. It is quiet (well except for the roosters and chickens and the horses and dogs. 
Are you planing on building or buying a home that is already built. 
There is a place called Residentcial Los Mangos out where I live and they rent cottages.. I do not know anything about it - just drove by it a few times. Also there is a trailer park by there. That is out in the country and it is beautiful out there.
Be sure to look us up when you get in town, we would love to show you around. Welcome to the area.....
:clap2:


----------



## nadine

I'm doing a "recon" trip next week to Bucerias and will be relocating there next August with my 15 year old son. I plan to home school him and would be interested in talking to anyone who has done this.

Also wondering about job opportunities as I'm not quite ready to fully retire.

And one other thought - I am toying with the idea of driving my 35ft camper trailer down - are there any decent RV parks in the area?

Looking forward to "chatting" with other expats in the Bucerias area.
Nadine


----------



## pjmar10

*coming this Christmas*



surfrider said:


> I traveled all over Mexico and just love this area. We did not chose the beach front side of Bucerias because it does get crowded and full of tourists. Plus I did not want to spend that much money and I really did not want the sand. So we got a 1,500 sq. ft home a little inland. It is a Mexican neighborhood and the street is dirt but that is fine with us. It is quiet (well except for the roosters and chickens and the horses and dogs.
> Are you planing on building or buying a home that is already built.
> There is a place called Residentcial Los Mangos out where I live and they rent cottages.. I do not know anything about it - just drove by it a few times. Also there is a trailer park by there. That is out in the country and it is beautiful out there.
> Be sure to look us up when you get in town, we would love to show you around. Welcome to the area.....
> :clap2:


We will be arriving on the 21st and hope to meet some folks from the US or Canada to get a real feel for the area. hope to hear from you . We will be staying in a Casita on Fibba near the beach.


----------

